# powder coating intake manifold ?



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

who here has done it, and what do you have to say about it 
pros and cons ? 
would you do it again ?
did you just powdercoat it ? or did you port it too ?


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

burn ... no one has powder coated there intake manifold ??? 
paging timgti ... your pic is where i got the idea...


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

I know I've seen some powdercoated manifolds...I plan on polishing mine to give the engine bay some bling bling


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: powder coating intake manifold ? (BigBlackTiTTy)*

Couple of PCed manifolds pics here:
http://public.fotki.com/ttschw...arts/ 
This is what I did with mine, this is before the clear coat:










_Modified by blackfnttruck at 9:17 PM 1-31-2010_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: powder coating intake manifold ? (BigBlackTiTTy)*

Its not a big deal, you take the intake manifold off (and remove any/all extras) and send it out to be PC'd


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: powder coating intake manifold ? (BigBlackTiTTy)*

I dabble.








































Never got to do my own, but the ones I did for other people looked great, I say go for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Make sure you have a spare throttle body gasket and manifold to head gasket.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: powder coating intake manifold ? (Murderface)*

I fully encourage everyone to use FB powdercoating







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: powder coating intake manifold ? (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_I dabble.










Ohhh that is nice, makes me rethink polishing...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: powder coating intake manifold ? (BigBlackTiTTy)*

A++++++ Would powder coat again.


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: powder coating intake manifold ? (JohnLZ7W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnLZ7W* »_A++++++ Would powder coat again.

Nice... I love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: powder coating intake manifold ? (SquashAZ)*

That bay is so beautiful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Has anyone ever done any thing with the OEM intercooler pipe???


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: powder coating intake manifold ? (M-Power M3)*

l88m22vette painted his silver i believe? I have also seen Red inter cooler down pipe on car cars as well.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

ya wicked, 
i like that candy red one , though i was thinking the black like Johnlz7w has , exactly what i was wanting to do , i have a 180 , so i would just be doing the intake mani, 
wondering though if i should smooth out the roughness , or leave it textured before i get it powdercoated, im goign to be putting in a phenolic spacer so if its gotta come out .may as well paint it at the same time .
also wondering if i should port it too.. should i bother ,or is it sorta one of those things you just dont notice ////


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

Mine is still rough but the powder coat is a textured finish so that hides imperfections in the manifold. Mine is also extrude honed and there was a noticeable increase in power on my car; it felt a bit like putting a cat-back on.


----------

